
Learning more about Generation M  - jmorin007
http://methainternet.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/learning-more-about-generation-m/
======
rms
I like Generation Y as a name not because it's overly meaningful, but because
I hope that Generations X, Y, and Z will be the last generations of humanity
and that the names will make sense in retrospect.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Y>

